# Horse I'm adopting, what do yea think?



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

This is Strawberry. She is 4 almost 5. I am adopting her from a horse rescue. Her first owners were careless leaving dangerous machinery in the pasture where she hurt her chest almost a 180 but the vet did an amazing job as its fully healed and you cant see the scar. She is about 15.1 hands Green broke and wonderful!!! From what I checked out has nice legs and feet but would like another opinion. Thank you!  She isnt at the rescue in these pics because she was adopted out to someone that couldn't pay the board anymore so I visited that stables to see her. so sorry for all the poops lol


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

sorry bout the pics too she wouldn't stop moving lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice compact little thing. There actually isn't one thing I don't like about her. Overall, she's very nice! I certainly would take her home! She'll be gorgeous once she sheds out in the spring. You MUST post pictures!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Claport Exactly what I was going to say, "nice compact horse".
I think she is nice and you both are lucky to have eachother.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

She is so pretty =] I love that name, too, very cute.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

She seems charming!Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

I Will be bringing her home either tuesday or wednesday so I will def be posting new pics!! thank you! I feel so lucky to have found her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ooo She had a crap ton a burdocks in her mane so it kinda looks funny now. I cant wait to see her in the spring!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A fairly nice horse i would say. 
Good shoulder on her
Neck set is not bad either
Back is a decent length
front legs look good, although to me, her cannons appears slightly too long
Not a bad pastern angle
Steep slope to the croup but otherwise with some muscling her hindquarters will be nice
Back legs, to me, look a tad sickle-hocked, but not to any severe degree so no worries there.
Again, overall a very solidly built horse. congrats!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm with everyone else! Love her! Congratulations


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice compact mare-congratulationson finding her & happy that you can give her a better home.Good luck w/her & we would love to see more pictures.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I will be posting more pics This week and thank you all for the help!!!!! I cant wait to bring her home tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey! Tomorrow is now Today, and Strawberry comes home! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with the others, as soon as she has a little muscle on her she will be a very nice looking horse. She certainly is cute.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

I just got her home. She was terrified of going in the trailer because we got her at night time and the light inside the trailer desided not to work!! She reared and cut her knee on the trailer.  But shes a tuf girl and healing VERY well so far. I will be putting pics up soon. I'm soooo happy I found her! Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She's pretty! Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute. congrats on a good find.


----------



## AlbertaGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Cute little mare! Even though she's got a smaller build, she does look solid! Wonderful of you to rescue her - rescues can sometimes make the best horses. Best of luck with your adorable little project! =)


----------



## horsecrazy4848 (Jan 22, 2013)

nice looking horse. I like it


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice mare - I see you heading out on many a trail ride with that one.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!!! I cant wait to take more pics!! Ill make a new thread when I get them!!


----------

